# 2012 Running Bear Shoot



## F/F 3Der

It was in there for the 11th & 12th. But your right it is not there now.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

oh oh same weekend as the ibo worlds....


----------



## pointystik

*2012 Running Bear*

NBBA Running Bear has always been held on the weekend AFTER the long weekend in August.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

any lemon pies ....???? lol lol merry xmas to the north bay club and my good buddy ming..


----------



## pointystik

*2012 Running Bear*

Sorry Ted. Too early to say anything about lemon pies. (NMD) if you remember what the acronym means.

Take care and have a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to all that participate in the Running Bear shoot in North Bay, and also to all others on AT.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Mike and I talked it over and we are cancelling the ibo worlds trip .. can`t miss the r bear .. too many good friends and times and food.. see you all there ... hmm where did I put those fire works...


----------



## crazymoose

I can't wait for another fine display of Uncle Ted's fireworks talent. 
Good friends and great times to be had by all.


----------



## prowl

*Confirming 2012 Running Bear*

Hey Everyone,

I want to confirm that the North Bay Bowhunters and Archers are indeed having their annual Running Bear tournament August 11-12th, 2012.

There was a problem that resulted in the tournament not being listed with the OAA, so pass the word that the tournament is still on to those you know.

You can check the website at http://northbaybowhuntersandarchers.webs.com for the tournament posting. 

Look forward to seeing you all there next year.

Adrian McLeod
NBBA


----------



## prowl

crazymoose said:


> I can't wait for another fine display of Uncle Ted's fireworks talent.
> Good friends and great times to be had by all.


Why does it always seem that Uncle Ted's firework talent is always aimed directly above my tent?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

would that be what they call in the line of fire... lol lol lol and I didn`t know you where suspended in mid air with no visible means of support.....lol lol


----------



## prowl

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> would that be what they call in the line of fire... lol lol lol and I didn`t know you where suspended in mid air with no visible means of support.....lol lol


Whole new meaning to an Air Mattress


----------



## Glamgirrl

Haven't been to the NB shoot for a couple years- definitely going to try to get there this year! Hope the blueberries are ready! LOL


----------



## JDoupe

Less than 4 months away!!!!!!


----------



## crazymoose

Can't wait,it's going to fun!!!
2 great shoots in August for sure.


----------



## JDoupe

Just a quick note to everyone who is coming to town for the Running Bear.…..

The Archery Place, Home of Jim Bow’s, Archery will be open Friday night and invites you to swing by and see the new shop. 

We will have a BBQ going with some Burgers and Hot Dogs for those who are so inclined, along with some refreshments. (I’ve heard rumour that Jim Bow himself will be manning the BBQ!!!!)

Come and pick up stuff that you may have forgot at home, or just stop in to shoot the breeze with people that love to talk archery!

Located at 1398, Hwy #94, Corbeil On, P0H 1K0 (just outside of North bay!!!!) 705-752-5853

Hope to see you all there!!!

http://www.jimbowsarchery.net/ArcheryPlace/Welcome.html


----------



## JDoupe

Just got back from the Running Bear. They wouldn't even let me walk the course with my rangefinder!

Saw a few trailers rolling in! 

Should be a great shoot tomorrow!!!!! See everyone out there!!!!


----------



## Glamgirrl

Once again, life gets in the way of my hobbies! Won't be able to make it this year. 
Best of luck to all who do, and eat some blueberries for me! (But not the ones close to the trail, eh?) LOL


----------



## JDoupe

Local Paper already has a story up on the shoot!


http://www.nugget.ca/2012/08/12/size-doesnt-matter


----------

